
Netflix To Sell Streaming Biz To Amazon, Analyst Theorizes - Forbes - jedwhite
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2011/09/22/netflix-to-sell-streaming-biz-to-amazon-analyst-theorizes/
======
wmf
_Netflix’s financial flexibility is quite limited, while Amazon’s is virtually
unlimited._

Jeff Bezos didn't get rich by losing money. The licensing cost alone for all
the content people want is higher than the current price of Netflix streaming.

------
jedwhite
No small relevant matter that Netfix runs on Amazon's EC2

[http://techblog.netflix.com/2010/12/5-lessons-weve-
learned-u...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2010/12/5-lessons-weve-learned-
using-aws.html)

------
jfricker
Well the tax issue really does add to the likelihood. So what happens,
Hastings retires?

~~~
wmf
Reed Hastings could run Quikster!

